# CISS detects only one Smart Array 6400



## nORKy (May 30, 2012)

Hi,

I build a big syslog server with a HP DL380G4 with 4 HP MSA20 connected to 2 HP Smart Array 6400.

The internal card (Smart Array 6i) is detected by ciss as ciss0.
The first card in PCI slot1 is detect by ciss as ciss1.
The second card in PCI slot2 is invisible.

Can someone help me please?


----------



## nORKy (May 30, 2012)

It's OK now, I patched ACPI (9.0-RELEASE) :

```
*** acpi_pcib.old.c	Wed May 30 17:20:01 2012
--- acpi_pcib.c	Wed May 30 16:14:27 2012
***************
*** 137,148 ****
--- 137,150 ----
       * Don't attach if we're not really there.
       *
       * XXX: This isn't entirely correct since we may be a PCI bus
       * on a hot-plug docking station, etc.
       */
+ #if 0
      if (!acpi_DeviceIsPresent(dev))
  	return_VALUE(ENXIO);
+ #endif
  
      /*
       * Get the PCI interrupt routing table for this bus.  If we can't
       * get it, this is not an error but may reduce functionality.  There
       * are several valid bridges in the field that do not have a _PRT, so
```

and rebuilt...


----------



## nORKy (May 31, 2012)

I set the post to "unsolved", because I have a strange behevior with CISS. *I*t gives me 12 luns per target!

```
# camcontrol devlist
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (da0,pass0)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus0 target 1 lun 0 (da1,pass1)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 0 lun 0 (da2,pass2)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 0 lun 1 (da3,pass3)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 0 lun 2 (da4,pass4)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 0 lun 3 (da5,pass5)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 0 lun 4 (da6,pass6)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 0 lun 5 (da7,pass7)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 0 lun 6 (da8,pass8)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 0 lun 7 (da9,pass9)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 0 lun 8 (da10,pass10)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 0 lun 9 (da11,pass11)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 0 lun 10 (da12,pass12)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 0 lun 11 (da13,pass13)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 1 lun 0 (da14,pass14)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 1 lun 1 (da15,pass15)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 1 lun 2 (da16,pass16)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus4 target 1 lun 3 (da17,pass17)
...
...
```
da0 to da482!

*D*oes someone kn*ow* why? Normally, my disks use only lun 0. *I* have only 42 disks, not 482


----------



## ramirez (Jun 6, 2012)

*S*ame problem.

freebsd FreeBSD 9 i386
HP Smart Array 6400 plus HP MSA20 (12 SATA drives)
*E*ach drive configured as single RAID0 volume (12 drives = 12 volumes)

*I* see 12 LUN's and 12 TARGET's = 144 drives

*I*'l*l* try to update HP f*ir*mware.


----------



## ramirez (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like *I* run the latest firmware on an HP SmartArray 6400 controller and HP MSA20 shelf.

Some testing results:

drives with same TARGET represents same RAID LOGICAL VOLUME (in my case da0...da11 represents first drive on MSA20)
TARGET count always equal to LOGICAL VOLUME count (*I* tested with various logical volume count and various RAID levels)
I take the first LUN from each TARGET group:

```
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,da0)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus1 target 1 lun 0 (pass12,da12)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus1 target 2 lun 0 (pass24,da24)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus1 target 3 lun 0 (pass36,da36)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus1 target 4 lun 0 (pass48,da48)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus1 target 5 lun 0 (pass60,da60)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus1 target 6 lun 0 (pass72,da72)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus1 target 7 lun 0 (pass84,da84)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus1 target 8 lun 0 (pass96,da96)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus1 target 9 lun 0 (pass108,da108)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus1 target 10 lun 0 (pass120,da120)
<COMPAQ RAID 0  VOLUME OK>         at scbus1 target 11 lun 0 (pass132,da132)
```

And configured ZPOOL:


```
pool: zpool1
 state: ONLINE
 scan: none requested
config:

        NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        zpool1      ONLINE       0     0     0
          da0       ONLINE       0     0     0
          da12      ONLINE       0     0     0
          da24      ONLINE       0     0     0
          da36      ONLINE       0     0     0
          da48      ONLINE       0     0     0
          da60      ONLINE       0     0     0
          da72      ONLINE       0     0     0
          da84      ONLINE       0     0     0
          da96      ONLINE       0     0     0
          da108     ONLINE       0     0     0
          da120     ONLINE       0     0     0
          da132     ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```

Looks like it is working fine. Write speed ~50MBps, read speed ~130MBps.


----------



## nORKy (Jun 8, 2012)

*Y*eah, that I did too. 

```
# zpool status
  pool: zlog
 state: ONLINE
 scan: none requested
config:

	NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	zlog        ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1-0  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da2     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da14    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da26    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da38    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da50    ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1-1  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da74    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da86    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da98    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da110   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da122   ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1-2  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da146   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da152   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da158   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da164   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da170   ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1-3  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da182   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da194   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da206   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da218   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da230   ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1-4  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da254   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da266   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da278   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da290   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da302   ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1-5  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da326   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da336   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da346   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da356   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da366   ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1-6  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da376   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da386   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da396   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da406   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da416   ONLINE       0     0     0
	spares
	  da62      AVAIL   
	  da134     AVAIL   
	  da176     AVAIL   
	  da242     AVAIL   
	  da314     AVAIL
```

But, I don't understand why.

And there are differences: 500GB has 6 or 10 LUNs, 750GB has 10 LUNs (??)


----------

